# AIDA32 Keyfinder



## tushkahoma (Mar 29, 2002)

Hello everyone,
I was searching the board for the link for Magic Jelly Bean's keyfinder program when I came across the link for AIDA32 http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32 I downloaded the program and was quite impressed with the information that it gave me. My question is has anyone else used this program and is there any kind of spyware associated with it. I just don't see what the author gets in return for the freeware.


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

I've used Aida32 many times on many different computers to troubleshoot. I've never found any spyware associated with it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No spyware that anyone has reported or I'm aware of. I use AIDA32 on all my machines, very handy.


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

Update just out Sept.17, Version 3.75 to 3.80


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I use it but use the "Enterprise System Information" version because it tells you more.

See chart here in what each version does.

http://www.aida32.hu/aida-features.php?bit=32


----------



## tushkahoma (Mar 29, 2002)

Can I put it on a server and access it from the workstations or does it have to installed locally. I would like to use it to find all the cd keys for our domain.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think you can but not sure or do I know how to.


----------



## tushkahoma (Mar 29, 2002)

This is what I did, I have the folder shared on my computer, I go to the user's computer and I browse to my computer and launch the executable file. Works fine that way.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great to hear.


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> *I use it but use the "Enterprise System Information" version because it tells you more.
> 
> See chart here in what each version does.
> ...


And still free hewee

Bit of a stranger, how are you?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes and a great free program at that boy.
I am ok here and hope you are also.


----------



## tushkahoma (Mar 29, 2002)

Ok I have the enterprise edition, now how do I set it up to get reports from all the other machines on the network. There is an option under Reports that can be used for net reports but I cant get it to run. Does anyone else use the Net Report function?


----------



## tushkahoma (Mar 29, 2002)

Nevermind I have found the link that has the answers (I hope)

http://www.aida32.hu/proguide/en/proguide.htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can also download the proguide.

AIDA32 Professional Users Guide
http://www.aida32.hu/download/proguide_en.zip


----------

